# what plants to start a NPT with?



## baron von bubba (1 Aug 2009)

hi,
currently running a high tech tank and enjoying every minute of the learning experience (i even look forward to doing the W/C every week!!   ) 
my hands are in this for a couple of hours every sunday, trimming, tidying and slowly improving the layout.

now as i'm getting the first stages of MTS i find myself wanting to try something different.

i dont want to chuck a load of cash at the 2nd tank, and i as i have a 60l knocking about i may as well use this!
obviously the low budget and the wanting to learn new things takes me naturally to an NPT
its the other end of the spectrum to the high tech, so hopefully i willl learn plenty of new things in my research and the practical application of running this tank

i want to try and plant it then leave it alone, trying to rescape and replant and little as possible, which means i need a pretty good idea of what will work/grow and what will wont!


so i'm asking for advice/recommendations on plants suitable for this project?

something that'll be rooted but grow out of the surface?
floating plants?
and other low light, easy grow type plants?


----------

